# Spreaders



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey all..

Anyone have a good recommendation for a good broadcast spreader? I've been using the Scotts Standard Broadcast spreader for like 10 years now.. It doesn't even have the guard to keep it out of gardens and sidewalks.. I'm wanting to get a new one, but don't just randomly choose one. It, of course, doesn't have to be Scotts.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What's your budget? Lesco and Spyker comes to mind if you don't mind spending a few hundred or more. Earthway if you're in the say $150-$200 range. I got an Earthway 2170 and it's lightyears ahead of the older Scott's I was using although it was a mini so not really a fair comparison.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You might get better recommendations if you give us some idea of what your budget is. I have a Lesco 80lb that I bought new but not everyone is willing/needs to drop $4-500 on a spreader. My old Scott's "pro edgeguard" worked pretty well. Just have to be careful how much/what you put in them. Heavy materials have been known to cause issues with the agitator.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll add the pneumatic tires and solid linkage ultimately sold me on the Earthway 2170.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I guess I didn't realize that a budget was necessary.. I figured they were all under $100.. I guess I'd spend around $100 or a little more.. I only have about 5000 sqft of yard. I'll be using it to put down fertilizer, pre-emergent, etc..


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

You may want to look at this recent thread on a lower cost spreader with excellent reviews:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5498


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

For around the $250, the 50lb Lesco is AMAZING quality! I love mine!


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> You might get better recommendations if you give us some idea of what your budget is. I have a Lesco 80lb that I bought new but not everyone is willing/needs to drop $4-500 on a spreader. My old Scott's "pro edgeguard" worked pretty well. Just have to be careful how much/what you put in them. Heavy materials have been known to cause issues with the agitator.


Agree with the agitator issues on the Scotts Deluxe EdgeGuard. I have had 3 break this summer alone. Just spreading milorganite and starter fert. The last 2 didn't even make it through my application. 20k square feet. 1st one wheel fell off. They sent replacement wheels, wheel still fell off. 2nd is the top picture - agitator broken. 3rd is bottom pic - wheel was falling off during application and then agitator broke.

Ordered a Earthway 2050P Estate spreader and was COMPLETELY DISAPPOINTED. Felt like a piece of junk made out of crepe paper. Said it held 80# but couldn't even get a 36# of milo in the hopper. They must have been spreading BBs during testing!


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

MichiganReelMan said:


> You may want to look at this recent thread on a lower cost spreader with excellent reviews:
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5498


Thanks. Will check this out.


----------



## MichiganReelMan (Apr 23, 2018)

7474 said:


> MichiganReelMan said:
> 
> 
> > You may want to look at this recent thread on a lower cost spreader with excellent reviews:
> ...


Also, some of the reviews on this spreader said the instructions were confusing, and it was difficult to assemble. Found this link to a youtube video of step-by-step instructions to put together a very similar spreader. Hope this helps.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@MichiganReelMan

Appreciate the links to the topic and the video.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> For around the $250, the 50lb Lesco is AMAZING quality! I love mine!


Thanks for the feedback. How large of a lawn are you using it on?

I am interested in this spreader but have read mixed reviews. The 80# version seems to have all positive reviews but it is well outside the range I would like to spend on a residential spreader.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

7474 said:


> @MichiganReelMan
> 
> Appreciate the links to the topic and the video.


i should receive my Titan spreader today and will most likely be assembling it tonight. I've watched the videos online and after seeing them, it seems pretty straight forward. I'll report back (if i'm able to finish)


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@Kicker

Did u order direct from Titan?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

7474 said:


> @Kicker
> 
> Did u order direct from Titan?


no, i ordered from the link in the thread that MichiganReelMan quoted earlier. (palletforks.com)


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kicker said:


> 7474 said:
> 
> 
> > @Kicker
> ...


That is Titan. There are 3 different companies under the Titan umbrella.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

7474 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > 7474 said:
> ...


oh, ok.

Do you have something against Titan? Seems odd you're asking specifically about them. Is there something I don't know about them/the spreader?


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nothing against them, just sharing the information that pallets web site is a part of the Titan Corp.

There are various ways of ordering. Wondered which way you went.

EDIT - Although, further review/investigation reveals less than stellar reviews of the company online (BBB/yelp/yellow pages/map quest, etc).


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

eh, i ordered late in the afternoon this past Friday, received shipment notification on Saturday, and it's out for delivery as I type this. Assuming it shows up today and isn't mangled to pieces, I doubt I'll have any negative feedback based on Titan corps involvement with the process.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Kicker said:


> eh, i ordered late in the afternoon this past Friday, received shipment notification on Saturday, and it's out for delivery as I type this. Assuming it shows up today and isn't mangled to pieces, I doubt I'll have any negative feedback based on Titan corps involvement with the process.


I am sure all will go well.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I after using several brands, I ended up with this one and I'm not looking back.
Earthway 2150 Commercial 50-Pound

Love it! Assembly is nightmare beware but once it's all put together is a joy ride


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> I after using several brands, I ended up with this one and I'm not looking back.
> Earthway 2150 Commercial 50-Pound
> 
> Love it! Assembly is nightmare beware but once it's all put together is a joy ride


Thanks for the feedback.

From what I remember reading, I believe this is almost identical to the Titan model?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

So, I'm not sure why people are complaining about assembly being difficult. I had little to no issues putting it together based off the instructions provided. This is for the Titan 50lb spreader.

The only thing that kind of bothers me, I don't know if it's the same as the earthway 2150 or the spyker 50lb models but, one of the wheels is free spinning on the axle while the other is responsible for driving the spreader plate.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

If it helps, this video made things easier for me to do the assembly.

Putting it together is not the hard part. The hard part for me at least was the parts were not clearly identified so you sort of have to guess. Maybe I'm a 5 y/o girl 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC-RaIXLkdg


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@LawnSolo

Thanks for the video.

Do both wheels drive the plate or is 1 free spinning?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

1 Free spinning. I thought it was pretty weird.

I don't know the logic behind that other than maybe easier to steer around? or cutting corners


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

@LawnSolo

Perhaps it is a design element as opposed to a design flaw? As you said, maybe makes sharp/tight turns easier. I don't have any high end spreaders to compare it to. Only Scotts spreader which had 1 free spinning wheel.

Thinking about it more, the free spinning wheel allows it to function like a zero turn.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

@LawnSolo

1st - clever name, i like
2nd - i didn't mean to offend anyone and perhaps should change my wording.
3rd - the parts were clearly define on the first two pages of the instruction manual. Each part was then referenced during the instructions in the order needed.

@mcnerdd made a post in another thread on the logic behind the free wheel design, see below.



mcnerdd said:


> This allows it to function like a differential on a car. If you did not do this turning corners would be very challenging. As in both wheels when turning do not move at the same speed. From an engineering perspective it is correct and works quite well.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Kicker said:


> @LawnSolo
> 
> 1st - clever name, i like
> 2nd - i didn't mean to offend anyone and perhaps should change my wording.
> 3rd - the parts were clearly define on the first two pages of the instruction manual. Each part was then referenced during the instructions in the order needed.


No offense taken. I like to joke as well 
Thanks for the name complement. It popped out of my mind when I was registering


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

MichiganReelMan said:


> You may want to look at this recent thread on a lower cost spreader with excellent reviews:
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5498


Thanks!!!


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Just picked up an Earthway 2600A for $79.99. Someone posted on the LCN Facebook page.

Listed for $99.99 and you can enter "justrelax" for $20 off. This deal ends tonight or tomorrow...sorry for the late notice.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Earthway-2600A-Plus-Commercial-40-Pound-Capacity-Seed-and-Fertilizer-Spreader/232753024239?epid=1110402279&hash=item3631294cef:g1oAAOSwKjha6IWv:sc:ShippingMethodExpress!52806!US!-1


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Is the Lesco 80# any easier to push than a less expensive spreader like the Earthway 2600A


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Ohio Lawn I would look at tire size and weight (empty). Both have pneumatic tires but Lesco's are bigger (9" vs. 13 x 5.00-6). But then the Earthway is a lighter weight (? vs. 42 lbs). I'd bet they're about the same with 40lbs of product. I just bought the 80# stainless Lesco, it's nice.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Grass Clippins said:


> @Ohio Lawn I would look at tire size and weight (empty). Both have pneumatic tires but Lesco's are bigger (9" vs. 13 x 5.00-6). But then the Earthway is a lighter weight (? vs. 42 lbs). I'd bet they're about the same with 40lbs of product. I just bought the 80# stainless Lesco, it's nice.


Dilemma dilemma. I'm getting tired of having to refill my earthway because it won't hold a 50 pound bag. And it sucks to push because my turf is thick in areas. I'm not sure if the Lesco would be better in that regard though.


----------

